# Mauspad muss her



## annboi (27. November 2014)

Hey ich suche ein Mauspad für Spiele wie Counter Strike oder Call of Duty
Ich habe die Roccat Lua und brauche eine Mauspad für sie.
Preis: bis 20€
http://www.amazon.de/SteelSeries-63...417125692&sr=8-3&keywords=Steelseries+mauspad
http://www.amazon.de/SteelSeries-63...id=1417125686&sr=8-2&keywords=Steelseries+QcK
kommt eine von den zweien in frage?


----------



## Dartwurst (27. November 2014)

Mein Favorit ist: http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...ition-medium-rz02-01070600-r3m1-a1008485.html.


----------



## Ersy90 (27. November 2014)

Ich hab ebenfalls die Goliathus aber als xxl. Kann man nur empfehlen.


----------



## rackcity (28. November 2014)

Steelseries qcK+ ist auch top.


----------



## interpo21 (28. November 2014)

ich hatte das goliathus und fand es richtig schlecht. total unpräzise. ich zocke auch cod etc. ich kann dir das roccat taito: https://www.alternate.de/Roccat/Taito-Shiny-Mini-Size-3mm-Mauspad/html/product/972062? (ist sehr klein)  empfehlen und besonders das steelseries 4HD: https://www.alternate.de/SteelSeries/4HD-Mauspad/html/product/151527?


----------



## Stryke7 (28. November 2014)

Ich nutze ein Razer Goliathus allerdings in der Speed Edition.  Super feine Oberfläche, sehr angenehm.
Das einzige Problem daran ist der Preis,  aber die Markenmauspads sind alle so überteuert ...


----------



## Cinnayum (28. November 2014)

Plastik oder Stoff ist eine Grundsatzfrage.

Die Plastikoberfläche wird auf jeden Fall über die Zeit glattgerieben, womit einige Sensoren deutliche Probleme haben. (=Glas)
Die Stoffpads fransen irgendwann (2Jahre bei meinen QcK+) aus und die Oberfläche wird "unansehnlich". Dafür bleiben die Scaneigenschaften immer gleich gut.
Rauhere Oberfläche ist sogar zuträglich (Erfahrung basiert auf Logitech MX518 und einer Hand voll HP-Office 10€ Mäusen).

Ich würde mir immer wieder die QcK+ Pads kaufen. Die gibts mit tollen Designs, die sind ultra haltbar, ein Genuß für das Handgelenk durch die niedrige Höhe und beim Transport des PC lassen die sich 1a als Kratzschutz irgendwo dazwischen klemmen. Und die leiden da nicht mal drunter.

Wenn du aber irgendwelchen hochsensitiven Shooterquatsch spielst, wäre ein Plastikpad für dich viel besser.


----------



## Neo_One (2. Dezember 2014)

rackcity schrieb:


> Steelseries qcK+ ist auch top.


Kann ich nur unterstreichen. Habe ich auch seit ein paar Wochen. Wirklich top das Mauspad.

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## fxler (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann ebenfalls das das Steelseries qcK+ empfehlen.
Hab es selbst schon einige Zeit im Einsatz !
Ich finde (gefühlt) hat es die Präzision meiner Maus deutlich verbessert (Im Gegensatz zu ohne Pad)


----------



## eintest (6. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab auch das Steelseries qcK+ und ich kann meinen Vorrednern nur aus der Seele sprechen: wirklich ein gutes Mauspad  hat glaub ich 11,99 im Saturn gekostet. Alternativ würde ich mir eines von Roccat kaufen (Roccar Siru z.B. soll ganz gut sein, keine Ahnung was das kostet...)


----------



## barbarendave2211 (6. Dezember 2014)

Hab seit 2 jahren das Razer Goliathus, und bin super zufrieden


----------



## addicTix (7. Dezember 2014)

Steelseries qcK+ oder Roccat Taito


----------

